# Delfast electric bikes



## steveindenmark (28 Oct 2017)

I don't know what they would be like to pedal without battery power.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/datonko/delfast-the-e-bike-that-can-go-for-236-miles-on-on


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Oct 2017)

That isn't an ebike. As they say themselves, its cross between a motorcycle, and mountain bike. It doesn't look like you ever have to pedal like you do with an ebike. It is definitely a motor bike as far as i am concerned.

I bet it weighs a ton as well.


----------



## steveindenmark (30 Oct 2017)

I think the pedals are put on so they can call it an electric bike. 

I don't know what range an electric scooter has, but I would imagine it is more practical and comfortable than the Delfast. But may be not as much fun.


----------



## QFour (7 Nov 2017)

You are hauling round a lot of battery capacity and It's not exactly light at 40Kg. Massive motor in the rear wheel so nothing new really. It's going to be battery technology that transforms the world. Perhaps they should be building a 36v battery rather than one made up of individual cells. I have some Lifepo4 batteries and while they are very good and deliver power they are also very heavy compared with a Lithium battery. My 36v Lifepo4 battery with case weighs 6.5kg a Lithium bottle battery of the same power weighs half that.

They are just reinventing the wheel. Ok it's got an APP 

..


----------



## Pale Rider (7 Nov 2017)

Doesn't appeal to me at all.

However, it looks decent quality for what it is, the site gives an honest description, and the kickstarter prices are fair bordering on cheap.


----------

